# Yogurt did not set!



## Chippie (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi there, I made yogurt last night and it didn't set. I am thinking that I overheated the milk or that my starter was not good. This has never happened to me before. Do you think I can reheat the milk and try again with a fresh starter? Or, is the milk no longer good for yogurt? Thanks so much for any advice any of you can give me.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Fresh starter. Check the temperature before adding the starter.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

You really can't overheat the milk. Heck, I bring mine to a full boil then take off the skin after it cools down. Just make sure you cool it enough before adding the starter. I strengthen my culture once in a while by stirring in the powdered contents of 10 probiotic capsules before adding to the milk. Not sure if you'd have to adjust the number of capsules if you make less than a gallon at a time, which is what I do.


----------



## Chippie (Aug 12, 2020)

Thank you so much for this info. I must have had a week starter or my milk was not quite cool enough. I will begin again!


----------



## Chippie (Aug 12, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Fresh starter. Check the temperature before adding the starter.


Thanks Alice!


----------

